

Monstrous Discrepancies - SandB0x
http://www.viruscomix.com/page528.html

======
swombat
Are we posting comics here now?

Shall we start posting every xkcd too? They're pretty awesome and very much
on-topic.

What about Penny Arcade. They're pretty cool too, and very geeky.

~~~
AndrewDucker
If it's of interest to the readership then it's allowed.

Whether it's in the form of words, pictures, video, audio, or direct-brain-
transmission shouldn't matter.

~~~
swombat
Comics have the bad habit of generating very little useful discussion (this
one is no exception) and of being generally fairly shallow examinations of any
topic.

If you want to talk about the issues discussed in this comic, how about
writing a blog post that links to the comic instead?

------
StavrosK
That was brilliant. Props to the author.

~~~
thecircusb0y
that lifted my spirits.

------
sp332
I don't follow the one on sexuality. Is that angels and demons? What do they
represent? And what spectrum do the shades of grey belong to?

~~~
AndrewDucker
It's saying that sexuality is usually shown as being black/white, but actually
there are many shades of just not grey, but also green, blue, and purple.

